# HKB Is A Winner!



## WalnutBaron (Dec 20, 2018)

I just wanted to post a quick note to let all of you HKB owners know that I now understand why HKB is the highest-rated resort on the TUG Reviews list. We were able to land an internal exchange there last week using our HPP week, and we loved it! 





Here are some of the highlights we loved about your resort:

A Great Location. HKB is sandwiched between the venerable and beautiful Hyatt hotel to the south and the Maui Marriott to the north, right on Ka'anapali Beach. If you love the ocean, it's right there for you. And if you enjoy the Ka'anapali beach walk, it's right there. And you also have all of the shops and restaurants at Whaler's Village, also within walking distance.
Beautiful Grounds. The layout is spectacular, the gardens are pristinely done, and the pools and waterfalls are breathtaking.
Aloha Hospitality. Everyone at the resort is friendly and helpful and welcoming. From the valets to the front desk folks to those who work in the shops and restaurant, we could not have been more impressed.
Room To Breathe. Even though the resort appeared to be operating near full capacity, we never felt crowded, never had to fight for beach chairs, never had to push back a dinner reservation by two hours. That in itself is a really nice feature of this resort. We've stayed at the more-famous Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas just down the road. It's a larger resort, but it can be a zoo over there. Too many people crawling on top of each other. Not so at HKB.
A Nice Gym Facility. We used the gym five days during our stay. The machines are modern, clean, and well-maintained. 
Beautiful Rooms, Fully Furnished. Full kitchen, in-room laundry facilities, a large bathroom, and--best of all--the huge lanai for taking in the great views and extending the living area to the outdoors.
All in all, it's a home run. A very nice addition to the Hyatt collection of beautiful timeshare resorts.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Dec 20, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> I just wanted to post a quick note to let all of you HKB owners know that I now understand why HKB is the highest-rated resort on the TUG Reviews list. We were able to land an internal exchange there last week using our HPP week, and we loved it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you exchange into a 1 or 2 bedroom unit?  It looks so beautiful, I would one day like to stay here.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 20, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Did you exchange into a 1 or 2 bedroom unit?  It looks so beautiful, I would one day like to stay here.


We exchanged into a 1BR unit. And because we're not owners there, we got a mountain view unit. But even that was a nice surprise. Unlike other resorts where "mountain view" can often mean you're overlooking a parking lot, we did indeed have lovely views of the West Maui Mountains and some beautiful rainbows over several days of our visit.


----------



## Remy (Dec 21, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> We exchanged into a 1BR unit. And because we're not owners there, we got a mountain view unit. But even that was a nice surprise. Unlike other resorts where "mountain view" can often mean you're overlooking a parking lot, we did indeed have lovely views of the West Maui Mountains and some beautiful rainbows over several days of our visit.


I didn't realize there were non-ocean view units, but that was just based on seeing the "back" and it looking like outdoor entries. We have a stay in a 2BR for June, so thanks for the heads-up to request an ocean view.


----------



## echino (Dec 21, 2018)

All 2br and 3br are ocean view. 1br can be ocean view or island view


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 22, 2018)

They are Mountain View.


----------



## ivywag (Dec 22, 2018)

I  thought that HKB was one of the resorts not participating in HPP. Has that changed?  Are all others now participating also? Colorado, etc?


----------



## Sapper (Dec 23, 2018)

ivywag said:


> I  thought that HKB was one of the resorts not participating in HPP. Has that changed?  Are all others now participating also? Colorado, etc?



HKB is not in HPP. I think the only property in Colorado in HPP is Aspen. I don't think they have added any properties to HPP since its inception. Between HPP failing and Marriott purchasing II, I doubt they have seriously looked at adding anything else to it.


----------



## Pathways (Dec 23, 2018)

Sapper said:


> HKB is not in HPP



I have seen reservations available at HKB and MSS along with Aspen through the Portfolio Program. I have not seen Mountain Lodge, but then I seldom look.  These typically seem to be 1,2 or 3 nights.


----------



## ivywag (Dec 24, 2018)

I asked because Walnut Baron said that he used his HPP week for the trade. I thought that maybe something had changed and I had missed the notice.


----------



## Sapper (Dec 24, 2018)

Pathways said:


> I have seen reservations available at HKB and MSS along with Aspen through the Portfolio Program. I have not seen Mountain Lodge, but then I seldom look.  These typically seem to be 1,2 or 3 nights.



That's interesting, neither HKB nor MSS are component properties in HPP. I wonder how there has been HPP availability there. 

HPP Public Offering Statement (lists specific properties):
http://www.bywindkal.com/HVOPLAN3.pdf


----------



## Pathways (Dec 24, 2018)

Sapper said:


> That's interesting, neither HKB nor MSS are component properties in HPP. I wonder how there has been HPP availability there.



Can't say, maybe they are working with the associations? Or developer in HI?  I have never actually booked any of these stays. I take the reservation forward until it asks for payment.  Most are only 1 day, who wants that?


----------



## Sapper (Dec 24, 2018)

ivywag said:


> I  thought that HKB was one of the resorts not participating in HPP. Has that changed?  Are all others now participating also? Colorado, etc?



I believe he meant Hyatt Pinion Pointe, not Hyatt Points Program. 

Now I understand why Hyatt called the points program the "Multisite Vacation Ownership Program".


----------



## Sapper (Dec 24, 2018)

Pathways said:


> Can't say, maybe they are working with the associations? Or developer in HI?  I have never actually booked any of these stays. I take the reservation forward until it asks for payment.  Most are only 1 day, who wants that?



Maybe. Maybe it is an HKB owner who traded their week in for an HPP week, then the HKB week becomes available through HPP?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Dec 26, 2018)

ivywag said:


> I asked because Walnut Baron said that he used his HPP week for the trade. I thought that maybe something had changed and I had missed the notice.


Sorry for the confusion. By "HPP", I meant our Hyatt Pinon Pointe week--not Hyatt Pure Points. We do not own within the points system.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 26, 2018)

I stayed there on a promo and did the tour. We were on a lower floor 2 bedroom. Unit was awesome. We were in the middle of the building (the call it the knuckle). The balcony in those units is huge and I would recommend requesting a knuckle unit when you stay.  I hope to go back some day. I don't own anything in Hyatt and don't really have an II trader that could pull it. I'll just have to use Benjamin Franklin exchange.


----------



## capjak (Jan 30, 2019)

We will be HKB in a week on a promo tour (5 nights 2 bedroom ocean view) and will update on the presentation and offers. We toured last year and were very impressed and we own OceanFront at WKORV-North.  Would be interested in a week 52 if reasonable but know it will be out of our price range.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 1, 2019)

I know that owners at the Hyatt Ka’anapali Residence Club have use of the Grand Hyatt facilities next door.  I was wondering if this is reciprocal, if the Grand Hyatt guests have use of the Residence Club facilities?  Or are the amenities at the Residence Club less interesting, thus less appealing to Grand Hyatt guests?


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 1, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> I know that owners at the Hyatt Ka’anapali Residence Club have use of the Grand Hyatt facilities next door.  I was wondering if this is reciprocal, if the Grand Hyatt guests have use of the Residence Club facilities?  Or are the amenities at the Residence Club less interesting, thus less appealing to Grand Hyatt guests?



I doubt it would be reciprocal and the Residence Club has a nice pool but that's about it. Restaurant and bars are at the hotel.


----------



## trader14 (Apr 1, 2019)

we traded into westin kaanapali last month but toured the hyatt which is quite lovely.  re the 1 bedrooms, i thought they said most of the 1 bedrooms were mountain views but not all.  thought about buying there but i like the marriott and westin lockoff which allows us to extend our stay to 2 weeks.  one thing i LOVED about the hyatt was the size of the balconies and the depth of the beach and how UNCROWDED the pool was...tons and tons of empty places to lay out


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 1, 2019)

trader14 said:


> we traded into westin kaanapali last month but toured the hyatt which is quite lovely.  re the 1 bedrooms, i thought they said most of the 1 bedrooms were mountain views but not all.  thought about buying there but i like the marriott and westin lockoff which allows us to extend our stay to 2 weeks.  one thing i LOVED about the hyatt was the size of the balconies and the depth of the beach and how UNCROWDED the pool was...tons and tons of empty places to lay out


There are 10 ocean view 1 bedrooms and 9 mountain views. It is my all time favorite !!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 1, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> I doubt it would be reciprocal and the Residence Club has a nice pool but that's about it. Restaurant and bars are at the hotel.


It is reciprocal and we met many hotel guests in the pool and hot tub trying to get away from the crowds at the hotel pool.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 3, 2019)

We are staying at the HKB right now and the pool doesn’t look too crowded because people may be sightseeing instead or spend time on the beach.

The weather is perfect the last two weeks and the Island looks so green.  The locals say that they had a lot of storms this winter.  Last year we had rain and high winds too.

We spend a lot of time on the Lanai and are seeing multiple pods of whales and yesterday they were very close to the empty barge that is very visible from here too.

There is a lonely Monk seal visiting the Maui beaches.  She was spotted in front of the Hyatt and the Maui Ocean Club and on Napili Beach too.

To dagger1,

There is a new activity sheet every week that shows where all the activities are held.  Some are here and some are at the Hyatt Regency Hotel and it shows you where and how to sign up for it.  Our front desk can tell you too but class sizes are limited so you need to check it.

You may be a new owner soon and three weeks in Hawaii is better than one!

When we checked in, I still had the Marriott wristband on to enter our condo over there and the front desk asked me if they could rekey it for here and it works like a charm.

A Hyatt Sunset





One of their activities in front of the HKB


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 3, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> We are staying at the HKB right now and the pool doesn’t look too crowded because people may be sightseeing instead or spend time on the beach.
> 
> The weather is perfect the last two weeks and the Island looks so green.  The locals say that they had a lot of storms this winter.  Last year we had rain and high winds too.
> 
> ...


We are certainly hoping to be new owners, Taffy19!!  As I have said in another thread, we are still waiting on ROFR news.  Today makes 15 “business” days (21 total days) sent electronic submission of ROFR docs, no word yet (Hyatt Ka’anapali only has a 15 day window per HRC website).  Waiting!!!!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 3, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> We are certainly hoping to be new owners, Taffy19!!  As I have said in another thread, we are still waiting on ROFR news.  Today makes 15 “business” days (21 total days) sent electronic submission of ROFR docs, no word yet (Hyatt Ka’anapali only has a 15 day window per HRC website).  Waiting!!!!


I read it and you should be OK if the required days have passed.

I saw a Yoga class this morning on the Napili Garden Lawn that is right in front of us.  It starts at 7 AM.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 3, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> I read it and you should be OK if the required days have passed.
> 
> I saw a Yoga class this morning on the Napili Garden Lawn that is right in front of us.  It starts at 7 AM.
> 
> View attachment 11150


So beautiful. Great pictures. We always felt guilty when we skipped yoga and watched them while we sipped coffee from our lanai .


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 3, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> So beautiful. Great pictures. We always felt guilty when we skipped yoga and watched them while we sipped coffee from our lanai .


That’s what we do too.  Sometimes, I take my beach walk before but mostly right after.  During the day it is way too warm.

We have shade in the 1 BR condos until early afternoon (2 PM? I will check). The 2 BR condos facing Lahaina have earlier sun this time of the year but there are also 2 BR condos facing the same direction as the 1 BRs so stay in the shade longer too.  This is important if you like shade.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 3, 2019)

taffy19 said:


> That’s what we do too.  Sometimes, I take my beach walk before but mostly right after.  During the day it is way too warm.
> 
> We have shade in the 1 BR condos until early afternoon (2 PM? I will check). The 2 BR condos facing Lahaina have earlier sun this time of the year but there are also 2 BR condos facing the same direction as the 1 BRs so stay in the shade longer too.  This is important if you like shade.


The sunsets from the 1 bedroom side are gorgeous also.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 3, 2019)

Taffy19, I'm going to try and snag a week at Hyatt with an internal exchange in 2021... I've already go 2019 and 2020 booked up solid with my allotted vacation time...


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Just heard from our broker, Hyatt waived ROFR!  We are thrilled.  We will be at HKB September 28th for our first week!  We will be spending EOYO Sept/October in Hawaii for three weeks.  We will be in Sedona/Durango/Pagosa Springs/Taos EOYE Sept/Oct.  Our early Falls are now set!


----------



## dsmrp (Apr 3, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Just heard from our broker, Hyatt waived ROFR!  We are thrilled.  We will be at HKB September 28th for our first week!  We will be spending EOYO Sept/October in Hawaii for three weeks.  We will be in Sedona/Durango/Pagosa Springs/Taos EOYE Sept/Oct.  Our early Falls are now set!



Congrats!! Late September is a pretty good time of year for Hawaii. Humidity not as bad as earlier in month.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 3, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Just heard from our broker, Hyatt waived ROFR!  We are thrilled.  We will be at HKB September 28th for our first week!  We will be spending EOYO Sept/October in Hawaii for three weeks.  We will be in Sedona/Durango/Pagosa Springs/Taos EOYE Sept/Oct.  Our early Falls are now set!



Oh my gosh, I'm so very happy for you...enjoy Hawaii...


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 3, 2019)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> The sunsets from the 1 bedroom side are gorgeous also.


My photo earlier was taken from the 1 BR HKB Lanai on the 10th floor a few days ago. 

We just got back in the condo and there is still some shade on the Lanai but it is getting warmer.  The top floor has a deeper overhang because of the roof.  The 2 BR units have two more floors.

The other photo was taken of a movie night at the HKB that started at 6:45 PM also on the Napili Gardens.

Our fixed week/corner Lanai at the Marriott’s Lahaina tower can see the HKB resort and their Napili gardens.

We saw the HKB being built and we bought when it was still a parking lot.  This is our fourth visit.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 3, 2019)

dsmrp said:


> Congrats!! Late September is a pretty good time of year for Hawaii. Humidity not as bad as earlier in month.


Yes, I understand that it’s shoulder season, I guess fewer crowds.  I am looking forward to seeing Maui for the first time.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 3, 2019)

dagger1 said:


> Just heard from our broker, Hyatt waived ROFR!  We are thrilled.  We will be at HKB September 28th for our first week!  We will be spending EOYO Sept/October in Hawaii for three weeks.  We will be in Sedona/Durango/Pagosa Springs/Taos EOYE Sept/Oct.  Our early Falls are now set!


Congratulations, dagger1.  I am happy for you and am sure that you’ll love this resort and the others too!

PS.  Maui has a lot to offer!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 3, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Taffy19, I'm going to try and snag a week at Hyatt with an internal exchange in 2021... I've already go 2019 and 2020 booked up solid with my allotted vacation time...


It should be possible because others have done it and last minute cancellations happen too.


----------

